# 95-98 Nissan Sentra Altezza ( Great for Stylin)



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey i have 95-98 Nissan Sentra Altezza light for sale. These are the 2 piece ones. I am selling them for 200 included shipping and insurance anywhere in the USA. I have a pic as well.

*Please don't crosspost the same message to multiple forums. Additionally, please post for sale posts in classifieds only.

-- Scott*


----------



## Thomas Reynolds (May 1, 2002)

Do you have a pic of these installed on a 200SX? Please post if so. They do look nice.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

DON'T POST THE SAME THING IN THREE DIFFERENT FORUMS!!!


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Thomas Reynolds said:


> *Do you have a pic of these installed on a 200SX? Please post if so. They do look nice. *


 The ones he showed are for sentras only. I don't even know if they make them for 200sx's yet

Anyone know?


----------

